# Image quality problems in CM7? (also some wifi feedback)



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

First off, thank you so much for all the hard work that went into CM7 for Touchpad! It really works extremely well and I'm happy to finally own an Android device!

I have noticed some image quality problems though. For example, wallpapers that look gorgeous in WebOS have a lot of banding and dithering in Android. It looks like CM7 is running in 16bit (65k) color vs 24bit (16.7million) in webOS. I also notice that the icons seem a bit dithered too.

Is this something that can be tweaked by users or is this still a work in progress by the Cyanogenmod team?

In addition, I cannot seem to connect to my DLink DGL-4300 router with the latest official firmware, which I'm using as a wireless access point in my attic apartment. The Linksys E2000 router (which the DLink is connected to with Cat6 cable) in the basement seems to connect just fine, but the signal quality is quite low due to the large distance through several floors. I get a random disconnecting\connecting loop when trying to connect to the DLink, and it never actually connects. Both routers work fine in webOS though.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## meuw (Oct 16, 2011)

Can anyone shed some more light on the color issue?


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

"some items are more PHONE specific versus tablet at this point" Try using Wallpaper Set and Save in the market.

here is what I have with a stock webos wallpaper
View attachment 4793


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually there is a fix but I have a birthday to attend... will share later.


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

*20:00:44 < zondajag> replace 'wallpaper' in /data/data/com.android.settings/files/ with a png file with 1536x1024 dimensions called 'wallpaper' without the *

*'.png'*


----------



## luminos (Oct 6, 2011)

insideTheFlux said:


> *20:00:44 < zondajag> replace 'wallpaper' in /data/data/com.android.settings/files/ with a png file with 1536x1024 dimensions called 'wallpaper' without the *
> 
> *'.png'*


I cannot find the directory. Should it work with any file explorer?


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

If you\'re running the default launcher it actually does run in 16 bit for performance. If you switch to launcher pro it runs in 24 bit for sure and you can see the color difference of the icons in the app drawer.


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

dushotgun said:


> I cannot find the directory. Should it work with any file explorer?


the folder is there, check again.


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok check in the cm performance settings menu and see if 16 bit transparency is checked.


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

dushotgun said:


> Ok check in the cm performance settings menu and see if 16 bit transparency is checked.


no its not checked but the fix I posted helped me.







its like night and day difference.


----------



## Andy_xy (Oct 19, 2011)

insideTheFlux said:


> I am running launcher pro plus and the image quality still drops out, has banding.
> 
> the folder is there, check again.


I can't find it either... which Explorer do I have to use?


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7812-tutorial-getting-sharp-wallpapers-applied-on-your-cm7-hp-touchpad-includes-a-preview/

look at this if you still need help


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

So my finding on the 16-Bit thing is this,

ADW Home Screen - 32 Bit
ADW App Drawer - 16 Bit
LauncherPro Home Screen -24 Bit
Launcher Pro App Drawer- 24 Bit.

This information is not scientific, But based on what I can see with my eye, I was using the Google+ App Icon for reference.

On the ADW Home screen there was certainly a very small difference between how it looked there and on LP.
And an obviously degraded quality in the app drawer of ADW.


----------

